# Chemex or V60



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

After a year of getting my head around espresso I Would like to start to get into Filter coffee. I have a Areopress but looking at now purchasing either a Chemex or V60. What would everyone recommend?


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Depends on size, 3-6 cup Chemex over V60-02 any day of the week for me but the 1-3 cup doesn't *quite* have the same magic for some reason...

In addition to which, would you be getting a pouring kettle? With a Chemex you could just about do without one (I personally wouldn't) but you really do need one for a V60


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, Yeah was going to get a poring kettle also


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What's wrong with 1-3 cup Chemex? Also consider the Kalita wave.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

looks interesting. Have never heard of Kalita wave. Any benefits over other methods?


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> What's wrong with 1-3 cup Chemex? Also consider the Kalita wave.


Honestly don't know! I find it very hard to go wrong with the 3-6 cup but the shape of the 1-3 cup is very different to all the others in the range and a 'magic brew' just isn't as common, don't get me wrong I still love it, just not quite as much as the larger ones...


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Are the main differences between V60/chemex etc the taste profiles?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't have a Chemex...I probably should, I probably (well, definitely) will have one...but my thoughts are this:

Whilst you are learning pourovers it may be useful to be able to lift the brewer off the vessel at times to taste the output...if you are a little under you can always add more water to bring extraction up, as long as you accept the coffee will get weaker. You can also aim for a higher g/l ratio, initially so you don't overextract, whilst dialling in. Chemex 6/8/10 cup filter papers & Kone fit in V60 02 cones.

The laws of physics work the same regarding all the pourovers, though paper/grind/dosing will require differing techniques. If you have espresso sussed, much can be applied from that to pourovers.

I'd recommend you get both...and a Kalita...for dabbling/learning on, a plastic V60 is about as cheap as it gets and won't require as much preheating.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks...I had a feeling I wouldn't get a straight answer lol


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

V60 is dirt cheap though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Chemex 1-3 cup.

I get a nicer profile than v60's I've had made for me, the cone shape of the filter gets a really good extraction.

If you keep the water and grind the same its amazing what you can do with dose due to the cone.

And it looks amazing on yoru desk at work, 2 colleagues bought one after seeing and tasting the difference.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a one and two cup V60 in the office but couldn't stretch to the extra cost of the pouring kettle. Whilst I'm sure that they help to distribute water more accurately I can manage pretty well with our office kettle OR will pour boiling water straight into a steel steaming jug which pours even more accurately and helps cool the water just enough prior to pouring. Having never tried a pouring kettle I can't be definitive but I no longer feel the need to stump up for one and, with my unrefined palate, cannot imagine it making any difference to the way I taste the coffee.

Steve.


----------



## Ben J (Jun 3, 2012)

Having used all 3 (got a year cup Chemex and a V60 at home, and we use Kalita Waves in work), I think the Chemex makes the best cup, followed by the V60 followed very closely by the Wave. That said, the I probably drink as much Wave coffee as the other 2 methods combined and am never disappointed, the Wave is probably the most consistent and the easiest to get a decent cup from.

Personally I'd recommend a V60 (can get a plastic one for a fiver) for single cups and a decent sized Chemex for guests and Sunday mornings.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Is this the one-to-three cup?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/chemex-1-cup-wood-neck-coffee-maker/p764#tdesc_9


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> Is this the one-to-three cup?
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/chemex-1-cup-wood-neck-coffee-maker/p764#tdesc_9


Yep, Has Bean have the handle version:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/chemex

I've owned both, the woodneck looks nicer but you need to be careful not to get the collar wet (and its recommended to take it off every time you clean it), the handle is useful too and quicker to clean.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Best results I have gained :

v60-01 for 8g / 130g brews = great for 1 quick tasty cup

Chemex 6 cup for 30g / 500g brews = superb & a more slow paced coffee to relish


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Chemex 1-3 cup.
> 
> I get a nicer profile than v60's I've had made for me, the cone shape of the filter gets a really good extraction.
> 
> ...


Heres where you show us your desk!!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben J said:


> Personally I'd recommend a V60 (can get a plastic one for a fiver) for single cups and a decent sized Chemex for guests and Sunday mornings.


I would echo that. Also it may be worth looking at a V60 but using the Chemex smaller papers. See other thread on this here.


----------

